# Aus Eclipse Java Quellcode mit Kopf- und Fußzeile drucken



## manolo (10. November 2009)

hallo Leute,

ich nutze Eclipse 3.2 zur Entwicklung von Java und möchte nun meine Quellcode
mit Kopf- und Fußzeile ausdrucken. Weiss jemand eine Lösung?

Danke.

Manolo


----------



## zeja (10. November 2009)

Du meinst mit Benutzerdefinierter Kopf- und Fußzeile?


----------



## manolo (10. November 2009)

Ja ich denke benuzterdefiniert schon. Eclipse hat so ein feature wohl nicht mit gebracht. Gibt es da ein plugin  oder so, das man nach instalieren müsste oder wie macht man so etwas überhaupt unter eclipse?


----------



## vfl_freak (11. November 2009)

Moin,

ein Plugin hierzu ist mir auch nicht bekannt ...

Ich habe mich vor geraumer Zeit schon mal damit beholfen, dass ich eine entsprechende Java mit Word geöffnet habe und dann dort vor dem Drucken eine Kopfzeile eingegeben hatte.

Das ist natürlich nur ein schmaler Work-around, da dies ggf. bei jedem erneuten Ausdruck wiederholt werden muss :-(

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## zeja (11. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du in Kopf- oder Fußzeile haben willst. Es gibt PDF Drucker, die sowas können, die du dann als Drucker angeben kannst.


----------

